# recommend 1080 Plasma for...



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

use with a Mac mini (HDMI) for Hulu, Mac games, some static display ,Xbox gaming, blu-ray. around 50" with 2 or more HDMI ports.
I am favouring Samsung's but live in a remote location and looking for some advice prior to demoing 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Samsung would be fine. :T


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Is the Samsung pn50c8000 any good? is there something better on the market? 
Is there something close to the pn50c8000 a little cheaper?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes that's a good model. If you want to save a couple hundred dollars then drop down to the 7000. :T


----------

